# Hubbard extractor



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Need pictures of 80 frame Hubbard*

Hubbards are about the best extractor out there. I have one in my honey house, not sure how to post picture on here. I just had a guy email me pictures of one he found on craggiest in KY last night. The guy had a good price on it. Just didn't need another. Bought a 44 frame hubbard two weeks ago off ebay. Going to build a new wax spinner out of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Thebeeman790 (Jan 21, 2013)

It is a really good deal going to look at it tommorrow and good chance ill be bringing it back to Tennessee.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a bunch of old Hubbard Apiary equipment....I thought they went out of business years ago?


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeffzhear said:


> I have a bunch of old Hubbard Apiary equipment....I thought they went out of business years ago?


Would you happen to have a manual for a Hubbard Model 2401 extractor you could scan for me? -james


----------

